# Rpm 360 centershot



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nick an arrow then take another and hold against the inside of the riser to give yourself a straight edge. No eyeball the gap between the arrows so that they are even. Then shoot thru paper and yolk tune accordingly. I have all my bowtechs centerrshot set this way then walk back tune for fine adjustment


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.
If I center my rest the way you described. Arrow held against riser. There will be little fletching contact to the riser. And allso my rest hits to self harder if centershot 
is pareller to riser.


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Set your can lean so that the arrow touches at the center serving at the least. What fletchings are you using?


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Im using 2" Blazers. Rest is QAD ultrarest LD and there is some problems with it. Rest arm doesnt fully get in down position if I set centershot pareller to arrowshaft against riser. Rest arm hits slightly to the shelf! My centershot is now ,78" from the riser to middle of nocked arrow shaft.


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

I had problems with the qad on both my RPM's switched to a AAE pro drop all my problems went away.


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

I was in contact with QAD and they are sending me a specific LW1 launcher arm wich are designed to RPM. They said that this launcher arm will solve the problem.


----------

